# Snap7 Zugriff auf Dual-Port RAM / FB15 / SINUMERIK



## eugenhuber (12 September 2016)

Moin,
bin leider nicht der grosse C-Hirsch ... gehe aber davon aus, dass man mit demselben Meccano wie bei 
http://www.sps-forum.de/hochsprache...libnodave-zugriff-auf-dual-port-ram-fb15.html
auch mit Snap7 auf den NC-Teil der SINUMERIK zugreifen kann.

Wie würde das funzen? Was muss gemacht werden?

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Eugen


----------



## Jochen Kühner (12 September 2016)

Hier siehst du was erweitert wurde: https://github.com/dotnetprojects/DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary/pull/52


----------

